# How long does it last?



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

How long does smoked salmon last if its vacume sealed in the fridge? I found some in the basement fridge I forgot that I pulled from the freezer.
Thanks,
Ric


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Rico,

If you brined the salmon prior to smoking it will last quite a while when vacuum sealed. However, that time (quite a while) is very abstract. I would open it and taste a small piece (using survival tasting tactics for unknown plants) to see if it is OK. If after a day, the small piece has no adverse effects, then it is probably OK to eat.

HOWEVER, if you have any doubts, then add it to your Herbie Curbie.


----------

